# Easter Egg OOPS!



## imagine (Mar 18, 2007)

I was working on a nice little nest of Easter eggs....




when I dropped one!



I know this has been done but I couldn't resist![}]


----------



## jjenk02 (Mar 18, 2007)

LOL..Thats great..


----------



## Dario (Mar 18, 2007)

Love it!


----------



## Jim15 (Mar 19, 2007)

Funny.


----------



## johncrane (Mar 19, 2007)

looks great Keith![]


----------



## penhead (Mar 19, 2007)

Eggs looks nice...and really like the bowl they are sitting in..!


----------



## Pompeyite (Mar 19, 2007)

Great! I loved the nest of eggs. Have you thought of putting an "AMERELLO" yoke in the centre of the OOPS?


----------



## ed4copies (Mar 19, 2007)

The eggs are OK, but that bowl is Fabulous!!!
[][][]

Hope YOU made it????[:0][:0][:0]


----------



## cozee (Mar 19, 2007)

Awesome, eggs and bowl alike. How does one turn an egg?


_And don't anyone say with a spatula either!!!!!_


----------



## beamer (Mar 19, 2007)

Cozee: You just lift the pan and flick the wrist .... no spatula needed!! [][][][][)][][8D][)]


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Mar 19, 2007)

http://www.ghwg.ca/techniques/Wooden%20Eggs%20with%20the%20Use%20of%20an%20Egg%20Chuck.pdf 

Here is a pretty good article. I have to get on top of these, I have a batch promised and my lathe is torn down so I can reshim my bearings. And dangit! McMaster-Carr sent me the wrong shim I was waiting on today! [!]


----------



## cozee (Mar 19, 2007)

Thanks for the link!!


----------



## cozee (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by beamer_
> <br />Cozee: You just lift the pan and flick the wrist .... no spatula needed!! [][][][][)][][8D][)]



That isn't as easy as it sounds when your cooking with cast iron skillets!!![]


----------



## leatherjunkie (Mar 19, 2007)

dont you that you aint supposd to put all your eggs in one basket.[]

eggs and basket look great.


----------



## imagine (Mar 19, 2007)

Yep the bowl is mine, and I used an egg chuck almost eggs-actly like the one in the link.[] Do be careful not to get knuckles involved with the band clamp![xx(] I put a wrist band like ballplayers wear around mine.


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Mar 19, 2007)

I used a chuck made from bamboo and found that the springy wood worked eggcelent to hold the egg. Just make sure you leave that chuck end on it so you can line the egg up in the egg collett. I did not on my first and what a pain it was to line it all up. []

Good idea on the sweat band, Now where in the 1970's can I find one!! LOL []


----------



## Hiram33 (Mar 21, 2007)

very nice eggs did you make the bowl as well?


----------



## Alexander (Mar 26, 2007)

Very Clever, Well done.


----------

